# A Paler Ale Using Pilsener Malt



## browndog (16/10/06)

I have not had much experience with pilsener malt and I have just about used up my stock of pale. I was wondering how it would turn out substituting pilsener malt for pale malt in a APA. I have had a look around but can find any recipes that do this. I was thinking in say, a recipe using pale and crystal, to use pilsener instead and back the crystal off somewhat. Anyone have any recommendations in this matter?

cheers

Browndog

sorry, that title should read "pale" not paler


----------



## Jazman (16/10/06)

pils is fine in an apa


----------



## browndog (16/10/06)

Thanks Jazman, I was hoping to hear that.


cheers

Browndog


----------

